# What's the most undesirable chore when reassembling a bike?



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been doing this bike rebuild thing for a few years now and I must admit other than repainting with a rattle can, replacing and old chain has to be my most dreaded task.

I just can't seem to master it without getting frustrated. 
I try to reuse the old chains and when breaking them apart seems easy enough, putting them back together is a chore.

I can't ever get the master link apart....the old digits (fingers) just aren't aren't as limber anymore.
I have gone through a number of the chain breaking tools and I see many use the punch method. That makes me nervous trying to drive a punch or nail though the link. 
This thread really isn't about "how to take apart and reassemble a chain", but pointers on how to keep it fun would be appreciative.

This thread is about "What is the most undesirable chore when reassembling a bike"
What is yours?

Thanks for letting me vent:banghead:


----------



## jpromo (Mar 24, 2013)

I did my first chain with a punch and drove to my LBS immediately thereafter :o
Other than that, needlenose pliers are a godsend for the modern master link style. To snap and unsnap the little clothespin lock. Then for the old style, grab that chain and just flex that master link. Show it who's the bigger man.

My most dreaded task is relacing wheels. I've done a handful with great success but garsh do I procrastinate diving in.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2013)

The cranks the most hardest part for me.Taking it apart is not as bad as putting it back together.After greasing all the cups and bearings i always have most of the grease all over  when i an done.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

Tearing down or relacing the wheels is by far my least desirable chore.  I dread it and have to build two sets of wheels over the next couple of weeks, turning the spoke nipples with the little spoke wrenches wears my arthritic fingers out.  Everything else I enjoy doing.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 24, 2013)

The thing I dislike the most is cleaning wheels. That is just a chore. John, get a chain tool. I use the Park CT-3 not that much and 15 seconds and the master link is off. I used to wrestle with them myself but now it is painless!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> The thing I dislike the most is cleaning wheels. That is just a chore. John, get a chain tool. I use the Park CT-3 not that much and 15 seconds and the master link is off. I used to wrestle with them myself but now it is painless!




Bob, I did two today with a pc-5 or ct-5, I think. I threw the package away.
It wasn't' that bad. I think knowing that I have to remove a pair of links is my forgetfulness or dementia setting in.
I too dislike cleaning rims.
Haven't tackled the relacing chore yet. Then there is the coaster brake servicing, another I haven't tried yet.

But once I master it all these chores will be as enjoyable as the others I've mastered.
Everything is a little easier with the new shop from a year ago.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2013)

*Master link tool*

Here is a kool little tool from parks for the master link.Just squeeze the handles and off it comes.Same thing to put it back.The wire looking thing is good if you dont have the chain off It will act as a third hand to hold the chain so it dont roll off.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2013)

*use a*

Flat blade screw driver to Pop master link... Thats all ive ever used.. Then needle nose to Pop back on... my least desirable job is re lacing a rim.. Never tried.. Don't even know were to start.. Im kinda afraid too.... Everything else is easy cake.. Also I guess stripping house paint off og paint would be second, but only cause its a pain in the ass


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2013)

*coaster*

Coaster breaks are easy, like daisy duke rebuilding a carburetor in the dark!.. Now the bitc* is multi speed hubs... I will not touch a strumny A


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here is a kool little tool from parks for the master link.Just squeeze the handles and off it comes.Same thing to put it back.The wire looking thing is good if you dont have the chain off It will act as a third hand to hold the chain so it dont roll off.View attachment 89602View attachment 89603View attachment 89604View attachment 89605




Now that is on my tool to get list.
Is the wire 3rd hand tool also a park item or is that homemade?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Now that is on my tool to get list.
> Is the wire 3rd hand tool also a park item or is that homemade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




I think that is also parks.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Coaster breaks are easy, like daisy duke rebuilding a carburetor in the dark!.. Now the bitc* is multi speed hubs... I will not touch a strumny A




About to tackle my first Sturmey Archer multi-speed and it's a 1916 Tricoaster for a Sears Chief.  Not looking forward to it all but will treat it like a new adventure and document it on the CABE...


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here is a kool little tool from parks for the master link.Just squeeze the handles and off it comes.Same thing to put it back.The wire looking thing is good if you dont have the chain off It will act as a third hand to hold the chain so it dont roll off.View attachment 89602View attachment 89603View attachment 89604View attachment 89605




Gene, Thanks for the tips here, I'm going to be on the lookout for these tools too.


----------



## kos22us (Mar 24, 2013)

i bought an old eye glasses tool set at a yard sale and the tiny little flat screwdrivers slide right in between the master link & the chain so smoothly its ridiculous, couple light jiggles and snaps right off, now this kit is a good ole usa made set w/ decent solid steel, if you bought one of these kits from say walmart that imported crap would probably break

reassembling i dont mind at all, everything has been broken down & cleaned so it generally goes back together pretty smoothly

breaking down though geeze where do ya start ?!, i think the most part important part is not breaking the front fender screw off in the fork but biggest pet peeve by far is the rusted up rear fender hardware


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2013)

*Simple master link removal tip*



jd56 said:


> I have been doing this bike rebuild thing for a few years now and I must admit other than repainting with a rattle can, replacing and old chain has to be my most dreaded task.
> 
> I just can't seem to master it without getting frustrated.
> I try to reuse the old chains and when breaking them apart seems easy enough, putting them back together is a chore.
> ...




*To remove the master link is really simple WITHOUT ANY TOOLS -- The master link I am referring to is two pieces on a vintage bicycle - the main piece that has two pins on it that go through the chain & the second piece is a locking cover plate that locks on once it is set in place -- If you look at the cover plate when it is apart - you will see the holes are oblong on it - When the chain is correctly installed the cover plate should be facing away from the bicycle itself  

First of all there needs to be enough slack in the chain - So the first step is to loosen the rear axle bolts - This will allow you to have enough slack in the chain to be able to pull the chain off the front or rear sprocket/cog - in this step I usually locate the master link on the chain to where it is centered in the lower section UNDER the frame & chainguard area of the bicycle before hand so I can access it easily for the next step -- All you do now is flex the chain sideways away from the locking cover plate to release the plate from the piece with the two pins ( if it is sticking then use a tiny flat blade screw driver - which I rarely use ) between the locking cover plate & the chain while its still being flexed & now you should be able to just pull the locking cover right off with ease by grabbing it on the top & bottom of it - Once the locking cover plate is off - pull out the main piece with the two pins & the chain is removed ----- 

I tried to describe my process as simple as I could - I hope it reads that way -- it's easier than it reads & that is all I ever do without any tools -- try it that way next time & let me know how it works 

RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank*


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

I just curve the chain/master link in middle away from me...that will bring the two pins closest together, and popping the master link is usually a breeze(if lubed). To undo, I always use a punch over vice opening.


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Chain's are easy for me.  I always soak them in gasoline, then clean off and dry well before putting them back on the bikes.  This makes them clean and new and then don't make a mess or get grease on my whitewalls.  Later, I will lube them up, on the bike.

For me, the most undesirable task is really getting the rear axle set and adjusted in the dropout, chain tension set, and all the associated hardware that rides on the axle set on there too... and the whole deal tightened down.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2013)

-Stripping housepaint/spray paint while trying to bring back original (chemicals/polishing/lots of work)
-Cleaning and truing wheels/rims (inside and outside are a pain to clean, truing is a pain if spokes are frozen etc)


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 25, 2013)

To save time and arthritic fingers while lacing up a wheel, you can run the nipples in with an electric screwdriver.  Just grind a notch in the middle of the screwdriver blade to clear the spoke.  Zip zip zip and you are ready to true.  The only part of bike work as a hobby  I dread is looking for a part I've misplaced.  I had myself convinced that I had thrown away a bag containing a part for a couple of months before it surfaced.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 26, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Flat blade screw driver to Pop master link... Thats all ive ever used.. Then needle nose to Pop back on... my least desirable job is re lacing a rim.. Never tried.. Don't even know were to start.. Im kinda afraid too.... Everything else is easy cake.. Also I guess stripping house paint off og paint would be second, but only cause its a pain in the ass




As above, I pop them off with an electricians flat blade screwdriver.  The perfect blade size!  I don't use any tool to pop them back on.  I hold the side plate in place with my thumb. Grasp the chain with both hands with both thumbs on the side towards you and bend the chain sideways towards the open side of the link while pressing on the master link side plate.  The link will pop right on.

My least desirable task...cleaning cad plated old spokes with a scrubbie pad until they shine.  One after the other, repeat 72 times.  Right up there with a root canal.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 26, 2013)

*spokes*



Ozark Flyer said:


> As above, I pop them off with an electricians flat blade screwdriver.  The perfect blade size!  I don't use any tool to pop them back on.  I hold the side plate in place with my thumb. Grasp the chain with both hands with both thumbs on the side towards you and bend the chain sideways towards the open side of the link while pressing on the master link side plate.  The link will pop right on.
> 
> My least desirable task...cleaning cad plated old spokes with a scrubbie pad until they shine.  One after the other, repeat 72 times.  Right up there with a root canal.




I take triple zero steelwool and some dish soap and do four at a time in the washtub. Makes a fine SOS pad and by spinning them abit you can do more then one at a time.


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 26, 2013)

*steenkeen (head)badges...*

I hate having to remove a headbadge... especially the ones with rivets instead of screws


----------



## jwm (Apr 9, 2013)

It's less a particular chore than a particular recurring incident:
One greasy little bitty part sneaks out of your fingertips, and
*TIC* TIC tictictictic...
And you're in for a good ten minutes of saying, "Things do NOT just disappear... It is in this garage....somewhere.....I just know it.....

JWM


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I still barehand the master links but I have also sworn off the clip style ones too. I just curve the chain really tight with on hand and my knee and use the other hand to work the link loose. I usually do this on old rusty skiptooth chains. I have had to use a small standard screwdriver for the really stubborn ones before though.

Most dreaded task for me is lining up all the discs when reassembling a ND hub. My blood boils just thinking about this.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2013)

*most undesirable chore*

i agree with cyclonecoaster on his method with master link removal.have never had an issue with this.derusting chrome rims is the most time consuming job for me.


----------

